# Got a job at bin omeir hospital in AbuDhabi.need help to decide pls...



## alexaaudrey

Hi. We are a family of 4 living in UK. My husband and I got a job as theatre nurses. I have 18yrs theatre experience and mu husband has 21yrs. We received our offer letter but we are not sure if this package will suite us since we have 2 children,8&6 yrs of age amd they will need to go to british school for their education. Pls help... My monthly package offer is 17750 AED and my husband's salary is 26200 AED monthly. All is already inclusive. Is this a good offer for us? Thank you.


----------



## Stevesolar

alexaaudrey said:


> Hi. We are a family of 4 living in UK. My husband and I got a job as theatre nurses. I have 18yrs theatre experience and mu husband has 21yrs. We received our offer letter but we are not sure if this package will suite us since we have 2 children,8&6 yrs of age amd they will need to go to british school for their education. Pls help... My monthly package offer is 17750 AED and my husband's salary is 26200 AED monthly. All is already inclusive. Is this a good offer for us? Thank you.


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
The salaries you mention aren't bad - but you need to factor in the cost of housing, water, electricity and most importantly school fees.
The more expensive British schools in Abu Dhabi (and the choice of schools is not big) are around 76,000 AED per child. School lunches are another 680 AED per month.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## matoso

Hello alexaaudrey. I am also applying for Bin Omeir Hospital (now called Nation Hospital), for a place in ICU...

Did they told you how you two should start?


----------



## Racing_Goats

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> The salaries you mention aren't bad - but you need to factor in the cost of housing, water, electricity and most importantly school fees.
> The more expensive British schools in Abu Dhabi (and the choice of schools is not big) are around 76,000 AED per child. School lunches are another 680 AED per month.
> Cheers
> Steve


I agree with Steve there's a number of different costs to factor in - in my experience a uk family of 4 can live a comfortable and nice life here for your combined salary. 

There are very well rated British curriculum schools in the fee range 30-45k per year per child - check out Aldar and Gems schools.

A healthy pack lunch can be 3-5 dirhams per day..

What could be more difficult, if your salary is all inclusive, are the upfront costs for accommodation and school, so do your research to determine what sort of float you need to get started and manage cash flow.

Good luck!


----------



## alexaaudrey

Hi Racing Goats. The salaries I have mentioned are all inclusive( full package). We were told by the Agency here in U.K. that we had the top of the post offer. We might consider the offer and go ahead with working in the UAE. The company does not offer any relocation allowance so we have to shoulder all the expenses in coming to UAE. I hope we can live comfortably there with the salaries they offered.

Alexaaudrey


----------



## alexaaudrey

matoso said:


> Hello alexaaudrey. I am also applying for Bin Omeir Hospital (now called Nation Hospital), for a place in ICU...
> 
> Did they told you how you two should start?


Hi Matoso. We received our job offer letter and we already accepted it. At the moment we are waiting for the reply from hr as to what documents we need to have to start the process. Have you got your job offer already?
Alexaaudrey


----------



## matoso

No alexaaudrey, not yet. I sent them my CV and a series of docs they asked me to, and told me to wait for a response...It seems that things go slow back there...

Do you already have a date to go?
It seemed they planned to start in the 2nd quarter of 2016, so they say...


----------



## natbruh

Hello I also signed as otolaryngologists in the hospital. I can't get a date to start. If you have any news please keep me informed. Hoping that can work together. 
Natacha


----------



## rajeshabudhabi

*How to apply*

Hello friends,

Please help me to apply to Bin Omeir Hospital in Abu Dhabi as an HIM specialist. Please provide HR details/career website/ email-ID.


----------



## alexaaudrey

Hi natacha. No start date yet for us.we are just starting to fill up dataflow papers. I thing the maximum time to process takes about 6 months. Have you started your dataflow?


----------



## natbruh

alexaaudrey said:


> Hi natacha. No start date yet for us.we are just starting to fill up dataflow papers. I thing the maximum time to process takes about 6 months. Have you started your dataflow?


Yes I have signed a contract with them in October and sent my degrees translated and sworn in November and now nothing. I enrolled my children to the French international school for the academic year 2016 because there is very little space. I hope that this will quickly release. keep me informed if you have news. I have a trial period of three months, have if it houses during this period because I'm single and left my family in france during this time. Hope to meet you there. Natacha:confused2:


----------



## alexaaudrey

Hi Natacha. How is application going at Nation Hospital? Do you have start date yet? We are still waiting for our HAAD license. Hopefully if all goes well we can start by August.
Marilen


----------



## HappyMidwife

How long were you told you would wait between HAAD and actually going to AD?


----------



## ummamani

HI Happymidwife,

I am also a midwife from London, hoping to be in Abu dhabi August time. Still waiting for my HAAD license, could not get confirmation from the hospital (i am dealing with them directly not a recruiter) time frame from HAAD to going AD yet. I am taking my kids so if I am not there by August, most probably will not go if I cant secure school places.

Does anyone know someone there already? it would be good to hear their findings thus far.


----------



## ummamani

Hi alexaaudrey,

Have you had an update? Did you also secure school places for your kids? I am hoping to come with my 3 children and yet to commit to school fees as I am not sure if i can be there before September.


----------



## HappyMidwife

Hi ummamani,
Nice to know another person is going through the the same things. Have you had any update as yet?


----------



## ummamani

Only that my HAAD license has being approved and now going through the security screening stage. This was just over a week ago.


----------



## HappyMidwife

That sounds positive! Keep us posted &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## alexaaudrey

Hi ummamani.
No update yet from Nation hospital with regards to my license.Submitted all the documents last march. It's taking so long and I'm getting tores of waiting. I have secured a place for my 2 daughters but I can't pay the deposit yet since we don't know when we are moving to AD.
Do u have your license already?


----------



## alexaaudrey

Hi happymidwife. 
They cannot give an exact time frame for the licensing process as HAAD keeps on changing their rules. Twice I was told to fill up the accommodation and parents details in the staff data form as per HAAD new requirement. So I think it will delsy the process again.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Never be surprised if the job is not actually there - by the time you get all your paperwork.
This has happened to a few people that I know (at another establishment)
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## rayamouti

Hi, I've just started using this so sorry if it's inbetween someone else conversation!!

I'm just wondering whether your talking about Bin Omit which is now nation hospital in Abu Dhabi, was meant to open in July?
Same place?


----------



## HappyMidwife

Rayamouti that is the one!


----------



## rayamouti

The communication u have had had been terrible!!! Although I did put a 4 letter complaint in to the director!!! My HAAD licence is done but I've heard nothing else AGAIN!!! Definitely lost motivation to going!!! I know nothing about the villas ND about anyone going out there too!!!


----------



## rayamouti

Has anyone had any start date or moving date yet?


----------



## HappyMidwife

My data flow has just been approved so now onto haad. It's a lengthy process. Did you go through an agency. I've been told the hospital will open in October so that's my bench mark on time frames.


----------



## rayamouti

Been in touch this week HAAD is just completing the equivalent to CRB check so hopefully in 2 weeks Terrell be some info or movement!!! Just want to get going now!!!


----------



## alexaaudrey

Rayamouti, do you start date already? Which area will you be working at Nation hospital. I will be in Operating Theatres. Still waiting for my haad license. Submitted the documents since March and still no news.


----------



## rayamouti

I have a position on VIP ward!! But don't get excited because they've told me nothing about it and no one seems to know anything about it either!!!! My HAAD should be done in 2 weeks... they say!!and my start date should then be confirmed


----------



## gaspershut

Been reading all of your posts and I have to say all of you guys have generous offers from the Hospital compared to our race . 

As far as I know the HAAD will have some delays in processing all of the Licenses due to some reshuffling thing happening in their authority. 

And based from the status of the Hospital, they just recently moved in last first week of July so lots of things had been going on since then.


----------



## rayamouti

Yer all seems to be a bit too lengthy... but I'm keeping my mind to it!!! They've promised to give out information this week about job roles, who the flights are with etc... just the little details... watch this space!!!


----------



## alexaaudrey

Found out today that there is a backlog from HAAD in processing the license due to Ramadan. But what's new with this news. It's been very slow processing anyway.. Raymouti, when did you submitted your documents for HAAD licensing?


----------



## rayamouti

In March time


----------



## Effy30

Hey guys! I also have a job at bin omeir hospital and have my HAAD licence.

Has anyone been giving a start date or any information regarding the hospital?


----------



## HappyMidwife

Hi Effy,

Where will you be working? I'm waiting on my haad but have been told that hospital is due to open in October. 
X


----------



## Effy30

HappyMidwife said:


> Hi Effy,
> 
> Where will you be working? I'm waiting on my haad but have been told that hospital is due to open in October.
> X


Hey! That's great do you think we will move after its opened or before?
Have you heard anything about the accommodation? I'm going to be working in surgical.


----------



## rayamouti

I've tried to contact this week but nothing back just yet.... hope it all moves quick!!!


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
As a comparison - many nurses, doctors and admin staff started at Cleveland Clinic at least one year before it opened - to get everything ready, procedures in place and to practice before real patients arrived.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bingRN

Hi! I am scheduled for an interview in this hospital, Nation Hospital. Anyone here who is already working there?


----------



## APAUTHIER

Me, I've been interviewed twice (HR and CMO), asked to send a project to open a Nephrology Unit, sent all my papers and started HAAD, received an offer letter which I've accepted and suddenly no further contact. I has already been more than 6 months. They don't answer my emails, phone calls...No explanation, nothing.
Cannot understand this way of acting. 
Whish you all the best.


----------



## shabs1

just wanna know how things are progressing for people - i belive the opening is imminent and should be operational soon (I hope)!


----------



## zaubermaus

Under visa process as I know. Do anyone know anything abaut starting date?


----------



## shabs1

zaubermaus said:


> Under visa process as I know. Do anyone know anything abaut starting date?


not had anything new yet
still in commissioning phase and more staff arriving there 
they do have an active linkedin page which seems like they are doing some good promotional stuff for example UAE national day etc.

search 'Nation Hospital Abu Dhabi' in linkedin and it should come up


----------



## zaubermaus

Yes, I have checked that before. They have also an Facebook page. Would be good to know more..


----------



## HappyMidwife

Effy30 said:


> Hey! That's great do you think we will move after its opened or before?
> Have you heard anything about the accommodation? I'm going to be working in surgical.


Hi Effy just wondering if you're still coming to nation? I got here a few days ago!


----------



## TEEPEE200

@HappyMidwife, I am supposed to be coming to Nation on the 18th of April but they have not sent me the ticket yet. I just wanted to ask how long did it take them to give you your ticket because with the delays i have have experienced with the company I am not even sure if I can start packing or not. And how are things there. How is the accommodation (they told me the accommodation will only be for a month)and is it far from the hospital? Are you organising your own transport if yes how easy is it to get the transport to the hospital. Any additional information you can provide will be highly appreciated thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

